# Blacked Out Drop Box 1.2.9.6 Beta....



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

This one isn't even out yet........

Be sure to backup your current version, this one will load right over it..... if not, just uninstall your current version and install this one...

To install:

Download app from link, find app on SD card, select app, select install, Enjoy the newest Drop Box!!!

http://bit.ly/BlackedOutDropBox1296


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I really like this. It looks great! Thanks man!

Drunk texted from my CM7 Bolt


----------



## rtfield (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for this. You happen to have new white apk?


----------



## Droidlovinyogi (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks EC, it looks great!


----------

